# Cider Volume



## PryorBrewing (1/7/10)

I have a quick question, I am trying to figure how many kilos of apples to buy to make 19 L of juice. If any one has had this same problem would appreiate the help.


----------



## lanerigg (1/7/10)

It depends on type of apple and how old they are. I think i used just over 27kg for 19ltr batch, that was for apples that where picked the day before.
I bought a full pallet cube for $60.


----------



## the_yobbo (1/7/10)

I've no experience in the matter, but I'd imagine the apple variety, how juicy they actually are and your method of juicing will all have an effect on how many apples you need.
If you've got the time, you could do a trial and but an apple or two, weigh them then juice them and find out what ration your going to get.


----------



## Airgead (1/7/10)

For my cider this year I pressed 45 kg of apples (60% fuji 40% granny smith) and ended up with close to 35l of juice.

It really depends on the apples, your juicer, the allignment of the planets...

I'd aim for about 25kg kg apples for 19l maybe a bit more to allow for asny losses. its better to end up with too much than too little. You can also get 5kg and press them as a test batch to work out how much to buy for the main batch.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## PryorBrewing (1/7/10)

Airgead said:


> For my cider this year I pressed 45 kg of apples (60% fuji 40% granny smith) and ended up with close to 35l of juice.
> 
> It really depends on the apples, your juicer, the allignment of the planets...
> 
> ...




How was the taste of the juice and the finished cider ?? Looking to do a similar ratio of apples but with maybe one more variety of apples thrown in. All depending on market prices. also what yeast did you use ? i was going to use nottingham, read reviews saying that was quite good


----------



## Airgead (1/7/10)

PryorBrewing said:


> How was the taste of the juice and the finished cider ?? Looking to do a similar ratio of apples but with maybe one more variety of apples thrown in. All depending on market prices. also what yeast did you use ? i was going to use nottingham, read reviews saying that was quite good



Pretty good. Its a bit too acid though. I think I'll aim for maybe 70/30 or even 80/20 next time.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## LukeCharles (11/8/10)

Interesting thread, in regards to pressing apples, do you have any ideas on where to buy a press? and a grinder? In south australia 

I am not really interested in building one myself.

Thats good to hear a high ratio of apples to juice.


----------



## Wolfy (11/8/10)

LukeCharles said:


> Interesting thread, in regards to pressing apples, do you have any ideas on where to buy a press? and a grinder? In south australia
> 
> I am not really interested in building one myself.


Unless you are going to be making copious quantities of cider, why not use a kitchen fruit/vegie juicer?

Otherwise I'd give WineQuip a call, they have a branch in Adelaide: http://www.winequip.com.au/component/optio...ntact/Itemid,5/


----------



## manticle (11/8/10)

My own experience with kitchen juicers is that they struggle to give good extraction - recently bought 30-40 kg of apples and struggled to get 12 L of juice. The apples themselves were very juicy - I just got a lot of pulverised bruised flesh after more than 5 hours hands on work.

If I make another cider from my own apples (which I will) I'll be hunting up another method.

Not to say you can't do it - it's just a bit of a pain. Small volumes or better juicers than mine might be OK.

Traditional methods include grinding the apples first (scratting I think) then pressing. I used a grape crusher to scrat and the juicer to extract - reckon I need a way of pressing.

Could be as simple as a homemade device with large threads and wingnuts threaded through some old flyscreens and some decent wooden boards with drainage hole/holes maybe??


----------



## Airgead (11/8/10)

LukeCharles said:


> Interesting thread, in regards to pressing apples, do you have any ideas on where to buy a press? and a grinder? In south australia
> 
> I am not really interested in building one myself.
> 
> Thats good to hear a high ratio of apples to juice.



I used a kitchen juicier (a very good one - Oscar 9000 screw press type). It was pretty hard going getting that much through it andf it took pretty much all day. Next year I'm looking at hiring a wine crusher/press to speed things up.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## LukeCharles (12/8/10)

Checked wine equip - 7.5 litres press bout $295

might practice on bought juice first and see how i go before making an investment.


----------



## manticle (12/8/10)

LukeCharles said:


> Checked wine equip - 7.5 litres press bout $295
> 
> might practice on bought juice first and see how i go before making an investment.



Some places might hire them out - I know grain and grape hire out winemaking equipment. Try emailing winequip - even if they don't they might consider it as a future business idea.


----------



## LukeCharles (12/8/10)

manticle said:


> Some places might hire them out - I know grain and grape hire out winemaking equipment. Try emailing winequip - even if they don't they might consider it as a future business idea.




might try that, thanks. 

I have friends that own a winery with an orchard so the apples and/or pears aren't difficult to come accross.


----------



## Wolfy (14/8/10)

This Ebay auction was linked from another forum: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Combined-Apple-Cider...02?pt=Home_Brew
While I'm not suggesting you buy a Cider Press from the UK, the pictures and description would be worth saving if you were interested in something similar for the future (and if you can work out how to borrow the pictures from Ebay).


----------



## lanerigg (14/8/10)

LukeCharles said:


> Checked wine equip - 7.5 litres press bout $295
> 
> might practice on bought juice first and see how i go before making an investment.




Any body tried one of these press's? I went through 2 Brevelle juicers this year! I juiced 300kg of apples as a cube pallet was only $60!


----------



## manticle (14/8/10)

I'm quite keen to make my own although there's a few other projects I need to fiddle with as well.

I'm thinking something along these lines: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/scrumpy/cider/press2.htm


----------



## LukeCharles (16/8/10)

manticle said:


> I'm quite keen to make my own although there's a few other projects I need to fiddle with as well.
> 
> I'm thinking something along these lines: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/scrumpy/cider/press2.htm




That looks good - check those out on youtube, they seem to work very well. 

Let me know how you go.


----------

